
Learning languages makes you smarter - RyM21
https://wordbrewery.com/blog/learning/infographics/learning-languages-makes-you-smarter/
======
wsc981
Apparently being able to communicate in multiple languages will also help
people recover from strokes quicker and better:
[http://www.ed.ac.uk/news/2015/stroke-191115](http://www.ed.ac.uk/news/2015/stroke-191115)

The following is only anecdotal evidence, but my father could communicate in
quite a few languages (Dutch and English of course, but in his youth he could
also speak Italian IIRC). I would say that he recovered for 90% after a heavy
stroke. Doctors were really surprised by his recovery. On the other hand, my
uncle, who also had a stoke recently, could really only speak Dutch and he did
not recover much. He can speak only some simple words, can't use half his
body, etc…

Since strokes are quite prevalent in my family (my father had a stroke, my
aunt, and my grandfather), I will be trying to live as healthy as possible,
but at the same time I am trying to learn Thai. I also know Dutch and English
of course and back in high school we learned the basics of German and French.
I hope if I ever get a stroke, I still will be able to do computer dev
afterwards.

